# Supercharger vs. Twin Turbo



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i was thinking of a Maggie Supercharger or a Twin Turbo setup from STS, What is yalls thought and what are some of the pro's and Con's of both. let me know what yall have or what yall would do?


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

i dont have either but as far as what i have seen. if you want something you can still cruise with reliabilty and not upgrade your internals just run low boost with a spercharger , any belt driven supercharger is the way to go, if your going for racing and are going to build your whole motor, go with the sts setup


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

yea it is my daily driver and im kinda leaning towards the supercharger my self, seems more reliable for every day driving.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if one is more expensive than the other?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

turbo has a lot less lag on the motor and a lot easier on it to. im putting a single turbo on mine good thing about a turbo charger is when you want more power you can just turn the boost up and there it is then when you dont want so much just turn is down as far as price and if you dont want seriuos hp just put a single turbo in the rear with a methanal kit dont get sts turbo way to expensive do research by all you need have a local muffler shop put it in its not that hard and someone tune it professionally


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

cool thanks for your help, what is a good brand for a turbo?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

precession turbo, turbonetics, gerrett turbo try those call them and tell them what you have and what you want to do and they'll help you out. then write it all down and get on ebay and save a whole bunch of money


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

The setup and plumbing for a twin turbo would be MUCH more complicated than a supercharger. Even though the hp is "free" on a turbo, since it doesn't need a belt like a s/c does, the power is always on with a s/c, not so with a turbo. There are ways around turbo lag, like smaller plumbing, smaller turbos, etc., but that'll compromise something along the power curve (i.e. less at top end). You can "tune" a s/c pretty easily as well, just change the size of the pulley. Either application will involve more changes and tuning to the engine though (i.e. bigger injectors, higher fuel pressure, different mapping, etc). Sounds like you want to give more hp to your daily driver, as such, I'd go with a supercharger. They're probably less expensive and less complicated to install than a twin turbo. One of those turbo setups that is at the back of the exhaust system might work, if you want a few more inexpensive hp's from a turbo system. However, because the turbo is located so far away from the engine, I'd imagine there be a significant loss of potential hp, as opposed to having the turbos located right next to the block.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

yea i really like the look of a polished supercharger, it well prolly be a lot easier to install and looks amazing. and im sure its more reliable in the long run.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

listen it all depends on what you want to do and how deep your pockets are turbos are defenatly easier on your car but dont look as good lol. after you get tired of all the hp with a turbo you can just upgrade to a bigger one as long as you plan for it now put big injectors in fuel pump and stuff like that. either way youll have a blast superchargers rob your engine about 70 hp


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

740tank said:


> ... superchargers rob your engine about 70 hp


Well, if there was any doubt about your bias towards turbos, that statement, which I believe is pure BS, clears it up. This is one of those discussions, like oil and tires, that people can argue about all day long. Turbos are MUCH more complicated, generate MUCH more heat, and have lag. Superchargers aren't as complicated, don't generate more heat, have immediate response, etc. Yes there is some sort of parasitic drag on the engine because of the supercharger belt, but 70hp is pretty far-fetched. 

As you mentioned, the keys are what do you want to do, and how much money do you want to spend. In an ultimate shootout for a street car, a dual turbo setup would probably generate more hp than a supercharger. But if you put that on a horsepower per dollar ratio, I'm sure a supercharger most likely would be a cheaper way to get more horsepower, up to a certain level. Without digging into internal engine mods, I'd still go with a supercharger setup, because the heat and boost level of a dual turbo setup would not be good for a stock engine. 

Now you have a picture of a fairly large turbo that you're planning on using on your car. Something that size could very well work in one of those turbo setups that place the turbo at the back of the car, provided there's enough space for the turbo and associated plumbing. Those setups should be fairly easy to do, and won't have to deal with the confined spaces in the engine compartment.

But I'm still sticking with my recommendation of going with a supercharger. The power's immediate, no extra heat, no internal engine mods needed, easy to adjust boost level via changing pulleys, etc.


----------



## CoreyTravis (Feb 22, 2010)

Blah, i am also having this debate. The new 2011 Crustang GT's will come stock with over 400hp and I can not stand mustanks so therefore i can not let a stock GT be faster than my 06 a4. I am leaning more twards a supercharger because it is a Daily driver as well. I have had two turbo cars (srt-4, mazdaspeed6) and i loved them, but my brother had a Ford Lightning and I LOVED the sound of his supercharger. 
Not to steal your thread, but does it make any different with my GTO being an automatic? I know everyone says you have to replace the clutch on a m6 so is that just something i will not have to deal with?
Also im on a limited budget so Im thinking the maggie will be a little cheaper in the long run.

Thanx for the info
Corey


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

when a guy that is 5 time world champ in street cars tell you that you loose 70 hp you tend to listen. as far as generating heat I dont care what you run turbo or supercharger be smart and put a methenal kit on it. you could spend 1,500 dollars on some turbo stuff and have 500 hp at the wheels pretty fast. which is way cheaper than supercharger.




arty:


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Turbo is superior to S/C IMO. 

'Lag'? are you kidding me? we have 400ftlbs of torque its already hard to keep traction from the launch so no worries of lag. I'm sure by 3k rpm you'll be getting into plenty of boost. 
Plus w/ s/c you dont make max boost until you get higher RPMs as well so there goes that argument. 
Now, I will say, I dont have much experience with either but from what ive seen turbo is certainly better. 
Turbos max potential is higher as well. 
And a twin turbo's intended to make up for that 'lag' because theyre smaller each and spool up quicker but like i said you cant floor it in 1st without major wheel spin pre-FI...

Yes a s/c is easier. But turbo makes up for it in versatility. You can control your boost levels on the fly. Also, turbos add to your everyday efficiency if tuned that way- you can have it where you barely notice its there and just helps w/ some gas milage. 

basically s/c is cheaper and gives you plenty of power. and turbo is more expensive and more complex but you can do a lot more with it.


----------



## CoreyTravis (Feb 22, 2010)

ok so here is my deal. What is the cheapest way for me to put down 500hp to the wheels? I dont want to change all my internals if i dont have to. I dont want to be the fastest thing on the streets just want to be a little faster. Also is it good or bad that i have an auto, does it help or hurt me as far as wear and tear?

reading 5 different threads on turbo vs supercharged is making my head spin :willy:


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

740tank said:


> ...you could spend 1,500 dollars on some turbo stuff and have 500 hp at the wheels pretty fast. which is way cheaper than supercharger.


Man, my arm is getting tired waving that BS flag...what color is the sky in your world? If YOU can spend $1500 on "some turbo stuff" that will result in 500hp at the wheels, you could make a fortune selling that kit. But I would imagine that would be one FUGLY looking kit, a turbo from here, piping from there, clamps from here, gauges from there, boost controller from here, BOV from there, you get the idea.

I also used to have an SRT-4, and that car was an absolute hoot to drive. However, even with the MOPAR stage kits, increasing hp at the wheels by even 50% was expensive, complicated, and lots of parts. I couldn't even imagine what would be involved with trying to dual turbo a car like the GTO from scratch. Can it be done? Absolutely. Can it be done cheaply? Absolutely not. Again, with turbos, you'd be running more boost, which puts more stress on the engine internals, in addition to generating more heat, which again isn't a good thing for most stock engines. 

Corey Travis - if it were me, I'd invest in a supercharger. Easier to do than a dual turbo setup, less heat, less expensive, no internal engine mods needed, etc. I don't think you could get to 500 rwhp without some kind of forced induction. Headers, TB, tune, cam, porting/polishing, etc., might get you close, but no cigar. Get a s/c, bolt it on, do some minor tuning tweaks, adjust the boost (keep it as low as possible to reach your goal), and have fun.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow.

Supercharger(roots)
1: Broad torque curve mostly flat
2: More reliable hands down
3: Easier to install
4: Want more power change the pulley
5: Low to mid range torque
6: Can get heat soaked when driven hard

Turbo
1: Heat
2: Turbo lag
3: More top end power
4: More complicated
5: Not self contained


For every day drivablity, fun where it counts Magnachargers is the way to go. It's not that easy to just adjust the boost w/ a turbo car you still have to make sure your A/F ratios are in check. People that says superchargers are harder on the engine prove it. Tuning is whats important. Supercharger is just a bolt on and go setup, no need to install a turbo timer and having to worry about frying the turbo or oil. With my supercharger on a good day and crusing I could get 25-26mpg on the highway. About the same as I was NA. I make power all the way to redline. I paid $5K for my MP112 supercharger the old generation the new generation TVS series are more efficiant than the 5th gen Maggies. You'll spend $6-7k on the new gen TVS.

Just remember no power is free.


----------



## CoreyTravis (Feb 22, 2010)

I appreciate your input, like i said i am leaning tward a supercharger just because of the beautiful whineeeeeee that comes with it. Is a maggie pretty much the one to go with?

LOL i had too much fun in my srt-4 and i worked on the engine a little but not too much. aka k&n cai, bov, some diy mods. The srt-4 was quick for sure, but i do not at all miss it compared to the GTO. The srt-4 ended up putting me in jail for 2 day when i got a 160mph ticket in a 70mph zone. What are the odds that i would pass a hidden cop car sitting between two medians at midnight while doing a top speed run 

But i have been good with the GTO its more fun to mess around low end with all its crazy torque.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

*Man, my arm is getting tired waving that BS flag...what color is the sky in your world? If YOU can spend $1500 on "some turbo stuff" that will result in 500hp at the wheels, you could make a fortune selling that kit. But I would imagine that would be one FUGLY looking kit, a turbo from here, piping from there, clamps from here, gauges from there, boost controller from here, BOV from there, you get the idea.*
whats wrong with one of those turbos thats what I got and bet you wouldnt even be able to read my tags id be passing you so fast. dude I aint going to argue with you Ive been looking for turbos for 1 year now and have read some ls1 forums where people have spent 700$ on a rear single turbo set up 
200 turbo
100 oil pump
100 wastgate 
300 local shop for the piping 
I never said its they way I would go just that it could be done. so if you want to argue over over somthing retarded go to an ls1 forum we dont want it here I was just giving some advise or some options on what he can do he already said he didnt want to spend alot of money so that is one way to go :seeya


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

For the roots style superchargers Maggies are the only one. If you want more top end power centrifugals like Vortec and Procharger is the way to go.


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

740tank said:


> dude I aint going to argue with you Ive been looking for turbos for 1 year now and have read some ls1 forums where people have spent 700$ on a rear single turbo set up
> 200 turbo
> 100 oil pump
> 100 wastgate
> ...


Is it just me, or is there a LOT of other things missing from this list? It's a lot like lifting a truck. When I had a Jeep Comanche, the popular lift was 6". Well, in addition to new front coil springs, and rear leaf springs/shackles, there was a BUNCH of other things to lift it properly (brake lines, shocks, control arms, track arms, etc). I don't see remapping the ECU, new injectors, fuel pump, manifold, intake, etc. That would be a half-ass way of doing it, certainly nothing I'd recommend to anyone. Again, could it be done, probably? Should it be done? Not with that short list...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

socal1200r said:


> Is it just me, or is there a LOT of other things missing from this list? It's a lot like lifting a truck. When I had a Jeep Comanche, the popular lift was 6". Well, in addition to new front coil springs, and rear leaf springs/shackles, there was a BUNCH of other things do lift it properly (brake lines, shocks, control arms, track arms, etc). I don't see remapping the ECU, new injectors, fuel pump, manifold, intake, etc. That would be a half-ass way of doing it, certainly nothing I'd recommend to anyone. Again, could it be done, probably? Should it be done? Not with that short list...


Yeah intercooler, connectors, clamps, blowoff valve, piping for oil, turbo timer, boost controller, gauges, ect.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

well i kinda made up my mind, i always wanted a polished root style supercharger. so in 6 months or so ill prolly get a maggie supercharger. and is there any other brands that is a root style? a turbo just seems to much of a hassile.


----------



## CoreyTravis (Feb 22, 2010)

i believe he said maggie was the only root style. Now the only question is where can i get one the cheapest?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

well i thought all the pipes oil lines where common sense but you just have to be right so good job you won. By the way sts turbos dont use intercoolers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

740tank said:


> ...*have read some ls1 forums where people have spent 700$ on a rear single turbo set up *
> 200 turbo
> 100 oil pump
> 100 wastgate
> 300 local shop for the piping


Trust me, I followed that thread and it ended up costing a lot more than just $700. A lot of stuff broke in that junk set up *ericwilloughby* or whatever his user name is threw together. I do give him credit for doing what he did with what he had.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

thank you at least someone else seen it to if he would have used a meth kit he probably would still have it I dont care how nice of a setup u have if you push your car to hot it will burn unless you put a meth kit on it


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I took my car to the speed shop a few days ago to have the engine rebuilt and saw a Whipple supercharger in a display case that looked alot like a Maggie. I've never heard of Whipple before. Anybody else heard of them? After I get my car back, if i'm not balls out pleased with it (I probably will be), then I'm looking to start saving up on a Procharger setup for the simple reason that I already have a $1000 FAST LSXR 102mm intake manifold, and just don't have the heart to sell it and slap a supercharger in its place. Otherwise, I too would be looking at Maggies.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I was under the impression that the Twin Screw Kenne Bell blowers are better than the Roots since they don't generate as much heat.


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a funny thread lol anyways if you have any sort of fab skills and time to do some research you can easily price out EVERTHING that you will need for a turbo for much less than a supercharger. I just installed a vortech supercharger on my dads 2002 mustang gt. it ended up costing him $5000 plus tuning which I thought wasn't bad until I started looking into turbo set ups. Just google search junkyard turbos. Now I understand that a nice supercharger kit will look good on your car right out of the box but with building your own turbo kit in my mind would be more rewarding and you can make it look just a good. Power for power you can make lots of power either way. Some searches on ls1.com about DIY turbos will prove how much cheaper you can do a turbo for and make just as much power and the potential to make a lot more. I have mine all priced out single turbo, intercooler, DIY meth kit, waste gate, Bov, lines, fittings, tubing, couplers, fuel pump, injectors for just over $2000. That makes lots of room for supporting mods like clutch and brakes and tires before you hit the same price as most supercharger set ups.


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

2004goat said:


> i was thinking of a Maggie Supercharger or a Twin Turbo setup from STS, What is yalls thought and what are some of the pro's and Con's of both. let me know what yall have or what yall would do?


Ive wanted to know about this as well. I've heard supercharges are the way to go because you don't have to swap so much stuff out.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

socal1200r said:


> Is it just me, or is there a LOT of other things missing from this list? It's a lot like lifting a truck. When I had a Jeep Comanche, the popular lift was 6". Well, in addition to new front coil springs, and rear leaf springs/shackles, there was a BUNCH of other things to lift it properly (brake lines, shocks, control arms, track arms, etc). I don't see remapping the ECU, new injectors, fuel pump, manifold, intake, etc. That would be a half-ass way of doing it, certainly nothing I'd recommend to anyone. Again, could it be done, probably? Should it be done? Not with that short list...


yeah man, i thought it was pretty basic when i turbo'd my ranger, but man that ist got really long really fast once i started tearing into it. and along with that list came a huge price tag


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> I took my car to the speed shop a few days ago to have the engine rebuilt and saw a Whipple supercharger in a display case that looked alot like a Maggie. I've never heard of Whipple before. Anybody else heard of them? After I get my car back, if i'm not balls out pleased with it (I probably will be), then I'm looking to start saving up on a Procharger setup for the simple reason that I already have a $1000 FAST LSXR 102mm intake manifold, and just don't have the heart to sell it and slap a supercharger in its place. Otherwise, I too would be looking at Maggies.


 i love my maggie


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

superchargers......... plan and simple. there's no replacement for displacement ...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

And a positive displacement blower.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

dustyminpin said:


> I took my car to the speed shop a few days ago to have the engine rebuilt and saw a Whipple supercharger in a display case that looked alot like a Maggie. I've never heard of Whipple before. Anybody else heard of them? After I get my car back, if i'm not balls out pleased with it (I probably will be), then I'm looking to start saving up on a Procharger setup for the simple reason that I already have a $1000 FAST LSXR 102mm intake manifold, and just don't have the heart to sell it and slap a supercharger in its place. Otherwise, I too would be looking at Maggies.


Yes, Whipple has been in the game a long while. Haven't owned one though so I cannot attest to their performance.


----------

